# Saturn 2000 L Series Windshield wipers



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

none of them are good for you. your actuator arm either snapped or disengaged from the wiper arm bar. hence, you need to get to the entire assembly to assess the situation. you start with libary or parts store for instructions, and take it from there. 
actually, remove caps from wiper arm attachments, and see if the arms are spinning ON the shafts. arms sometimes are made out of "lightweight alloy" which is not too strong and ridges for splines tear at slightest force applied. you probably saw cars in front of you on the road, with tailgate window wiper arm hanging loose down. yep, that's the case. 
if so, all you need to do is to replace the arms. salvage yard. now, aligning them properly, will be a different story.


----------



## polarzak (Dec 1, 2008)

The short arm on the motor has a ball on it. The windshield drive arm has a small white neoprene plug in it with a round hole that the ball on the motor fits into. Works like the ball and socket joint in your shoulder.
The ball and neoprene socket may have become separated and you may lucky and be able to press it bake together. I say lucky because usually when they become separated, the neoprene socket is damaged beyond repair. The dealer might have them for a couple of bucks but knowing GM they probably will want to sell you a whole wiper system. If so, try an auto yard.


----------



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

The wiper motor and the transmission bell crank are not splinned. Turn the ignition key to run and park the wipers. Remove key. By hand put the blades in the park position. Remove the wiper arms (13 mm nuts) and cowl. Tighten the 13 mm nut holding the bell crank to the motor shaft. The bell crank should be in either the 3 or 9 o'clock position (don't remember).


----------

